# What to do about the CM Punk problem?



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I have hated on Punk in the past but this is not a troll thread just serious question I have about Punk. I just watched his match vs darby and all of his AEW segments he's done so far and besides his debut it's been a little underwhelming. There's a couple of problems I see Punk facing in the near future and I don't see how they can get around these.

- *Physique -* He's too skinny and frail and lost too much in the ring to be taken serious player at this point. Even smaller guys like Cole and Darby can make up for it with speed and athleticism. He cannot.

- *Look *His look has diminished. Even his face at this point looks worn down. I honestly don't think the WWE would have taken him back to be anything other than a high mid-midcarder maybe at this point. His look has diminished to the point that you'd laugh if someone told you he was a professional wrestler. That's not to make fun of him that's just the damn truth. It's like when HBK came back in I think 2004 or 2005 and look a lot older and skinnier. Except HBK was still excellent in the ring and on the mic. Do you really want your face of the company looking like CM Punk does right now? Despite how much the WWE sucks these days, I respect Vince for making sure his champions look like champions before putting the strap on them.

- *In ring ability *Sure can still wrestle but looks slow and sluggish. I would hate to see him in the ring with guys like Omega and Bryan at this point.


- *Attire* I assume he's wearing the horrible black tights to hide chicken legs from the layoff.


- *Character* He's currently using a happy, locker room praising character and it's been boring. Reminds me too much of John Cena. But will a heel turn really make that much of a difference? He seems less confident on the mic and combined with his current physique and just not looking intimidating, you're basically gonna have to surround him with a group of goons to make him seem like a legit threat to be taken serious.


Let's please be realistic about this and please respond without fanboy bias. Seriously , what the hell are they gonna do with him? I have no desire to see him fighting up and coming young "stars" that are beneath him. Let's see this for what it is now instead of acting surprised half a year from now when threads start popping up about how Punk stale and boring. Let's just call this for what it is. It's a good draw and ratings grab for AEW but Punk will not be a company changing wrestler. I think Bryan is the man for that job if booked well.


----------



## Peggio Boys (Aug 7, 2019)

He looks strung out on heroin, straight edge my fn ass bro 

Inviato dal mio SM-A125F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

He’s been here 3 weeks and he’s been fine, has it been Punk at his best? No, but hes been good on the mic and in the ring so far, he’s getting great responses from the crowd too.

Hes come in to work with the younger guys at the moment but I’m sure with more time he will be in the main event picture.

Nothing wrong with his look either so not even going to get into that.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Peggio Boys said:


> He looks strung out on heroin, straight edge my fn ass bro
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A125F utilizzando Tapatalk


Good so it's not just me then. I've been saying this for weeks but people have just been telling me he looks fine. I think he could pull of a good look with longer hair. Ditch the weird af haircut.



Jbardo37 said:


> *He’s been here 3 weeks and he’s been fine, has it been Punk at his best? No, but hes been good on the mic and in the ring so far, he’s getting great responses from the crowd too.*
> 
> Hes come in to work with the younger guys at the moment but I’m sure with more time he will be in the main event picture.
> 
> *Nothing wrong with his look either so not even going to get into that.*


It was a given that he was gonna get great reactions. In fact, he will get good reactions for most of the year just because people waited so long. 

Most people who say he looks fine will not get into this debate for obvious reasons.


I'm talking about what we actually have in front of us right now not the guy from 5 years ago.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh good, another 'this is not a troll post' post 😅

I've enjoyed Punk's work so far and it's still early days - so no problems from my pov. He will need to turn heel at some point though (but no rush)


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

His physique was never impressive, he also never had the look for a traditional top star, he's always been somewhat sluggish in the ring yet somehow, someway he got over everywhere he went.

You're just trying to find cheap ways to hate on the guy. 
Guess what though, you spending time hating Punk means you care. Punk wins.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess AEW will begrudgingly take their huge boost in YouTube interactivity and eventually put Punk in the ring with the people you'd hate to see him in the ring with for unfortunate financial success


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

@TheDraw Are you a Sami Callihan fan because of his good lookings?


----------



## Peggio Boys (Aug 7, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> His physique was never impressive, he also never had the look for a traditional top star, he's always been somewhat sluggish in the ring yet somehow, someway he got over everywhere he went.
> 
> You're just trying to find cheap ways to hate on the guy.
> Guess what though, you spending time hating Punk means you care. Punk wins.


I love Punk, he's so fucking horrible at everything he does, he's completely inept at wrestling, and i can't wait to see what he does next.
Look i'm gonna be serious now, the reason wrestling fans love him so much, it's because a vast majority of them loves fake edgy, totally annoying cornball lame ass shit like anime, and some of the MCU. "this is Phil Brooks talking to Paul Levesque" "when i beat ADR, i beat the system" "i'm the devil and you people fell for it" even the lyrics to his first ever theme song were cringy "as we all form, OOONE DAAARK FLAAAME" but the neckbeards probably thought all of that was brillant, good for them. No wonder Cringelord Punk grew up listening to Green Day, cause their music is cringe city also.

Inviato dal mio SM-A125F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

I’ve never liked punk in my life but this all changed since he’s return he’s matured greatly and has been all class. Especially during interviews. I see nothing wrong with him, his looks, or his current status in AEW


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

He literally just got back into wrestling after 7 years. God, these WWE Kool Aid drinkers don't stop.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

You only need to change things when it's not working. When Punk's music hits and the crowd lose their shit, it should be clear to anyone with a brain that it's working.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This post made me think of Punk's face. He's straight edge but looks like he consumes alcohol and smokes 20 a day. Maybe it's just him getting older but he shouldn't look that old if he's straight edge and on a proper diet.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

This won't turn well


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks no worse or better than this guy after 9 years...


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah edge looks like he was living in the woods or some shit lol


----------



## Peggio Boys (Aug 7, 2019)

The Icon said:


> Yeah edge looks like he was living in the woods or some shit lol


What, a man can't grow chest hair?

Inviato dal mio SM-A125F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

His physique is embarrassing. To me it shows he’s not willing to put the work in but is just fine cashing the checks. Same with Jericho. Being in shape and looking like a threat is part of your job description when you’re a pro wrestler and it’s becoming more & more common. I’m sure the hardcore fans are fine with it but AEW will never grow beyond leeching off of WWE’s fanbase if they don’t become hungrier & more disciplined than WWE.

As for mic skills, im sure he still has those but probably needs to be a heel to really show them off.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Peggio Boys said:


> What, a man can't grow chest hair?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A125F utilizzando Tapatalk



Greasy looking hair and half grown in chest hair , a gray beard that doesn't match his head.

Let's be serious , probably dyes his hair blonde.

Looks like some sort of meth out wildman living in the Colorado mountains to me lol

I'm not trying to convince you , just what I think when I see him.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

I got to say, the way he smiled at the camera that first time, with that bony face, he looked like a crack addict.

I say this an an original Punk fan, I've seen him live, spoken to the guy and think he is a good, if slow and now, even slower worker. The problem is, none of these guys they have just brought in are at the right age or the guys you build a company round. You think WWE didn't try with Punk, Ambrose, Christian? Their best success was Bryan and he kept getting injured so they ditched him too. 

Imagine some casuals and they see a poster for two wrestling shows - on one you have Roman Reigns, on the other you have CM Punk...where will they go?


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Garty said:


> Looks no worse or better than this guy after 9 years...


Are you serious? Edge looks like a legit 6'4'' athlete!


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

This is the most rabid attempt I have seen, on this forum, to tear AEW down. These guys have been at it non-stop since Punks debut. 

Sooo much salt, it’s crazy. 

“Punks happy! We don’t like it! Wah!”

“He’s 42 and doesn’t look nor move like he’s 25! Wah!”

“I don’t like pants, I like trunks!”

“Chicken legs!”


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Honestly. Punk was never known for having a great physique. In my opinion, his match at All Out was great. I think his current physique is fine. I will say this though, he should fix his teeth.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

wrasslin_casual said:


> I got to say, the way he smiled at the camera that first time, with that bony face, he looked like a crack addict.
> 
> I say this an an original Punk fan, I've seen him live, spoken to the guy and think he is a good, if slow and now, even slower worker. The problem is, none of these guys they have just brought in are at the right age or the guys you build a company round. You think WWE didn't try with Punk, Ambrose, Christian? Their best success was Bryan and he kept getting injured so they ditched him too.
> 
> Imagine some casuals and they see a poster for two wrestling shows - on one you have Roman Reigns, on the other you have CM Punk...where will they go?


I wouldn't put it so harshly, but taking age into account, this is why it's important to build the likes of Adam Page as legit (make him champ) whilst using the likes of Bryan and Punk to draw new eyes to the product. You can do both I would think


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Icon said:


> Yeah edge looks like he was living in the woods or some shit lol


Well, he was a regular cast member in Vikings


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

I think you can forgive Punk for not looking the best right now. He's been out of the ring for 7 years, and before AEW he was doing MMA where he needed to a certain weight level and didn't have the physique he would have had in wrestling. Of course, Punk was never a big guy, to begin with, but it's probably just a combination of a few things. Maybe he will get into better shape as the year progresses.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Again, if Punk is back to WWE, we don't see any issue of him today and he will be the savior of the modern wrestling industry. All of his sins here are because he is in AEW.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

There's no problem. He looks fine and his match with Darby was a better match than any Roman Reigns match in the past decade. Another case of seeing an issue that isn't there.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

lmao, a Sami Callihan mark talking about other wrestlers' physique


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't think he looks too bad, could bulk up a tiny bit but that really isn't the problem. The problem is AEW isn't giving him anything interesting to do, there was no heat in CM Punk Vs Darby Allin, now he's about to feud with Team Taz which will be average and predictable also. Gee, I wonder who will win. CM Punk or Powerhouse Hobbs?


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Garty said:


> Looks no worse or better than this guy after 9 years...


Bad comparison. 

Edge came back in great shape and looks good for his age. 

The thing is though: Punk has never been a body guy. Look at him in 2002, he wasn't a body guy at 22, why would he be one at 42.

Punk has done fine, I hate his storyline, and his mic work will hopefully get less canned. But the things OP is complaining about aren't new to CM Punk or most other guys.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think he looks too bad, could bulk up a tiny bit but that really isn't the problem. The problem is AEW isn't giving him anything interesting to do, there was no heat in CM Punk Vs Darby Allin, now he's about to feud with Team Taz which will be average and predictable also. Gee, I wonder who will win. CM Punk or Powerhouse Hobbs?


TK found a way to take a golden goose and literally kill it in front of town Square after it laid its 1st egg.

Punk should be feuding with MJF, period, end of story. You have two heat magnets that can tell a story and will have intense promos that get you interested in a match.

What does he do, recycle a line from 1998 to start a feud with people that most new fans never heard of

Booker of the year!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> TK found a way to take a golden goose and literally kill it in front of town Square after it laid its 1st egg.
> 
> Punk should be feuding with MJF, period, end of story. You have two heat magnets that can tell a story and will have intense promos that get you interested in a match.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have no idea why they haven't gone hot with Punk because they're at least trying to with Bryan (Although I feel like that will be some lame 4 on 4 or 5 on 5 tag rather than Bryan/Omega)

They're treating Punk like a midcarder. Even Malakai Black is feuding with a bigger star than Punk is.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, I have no idea why they haven't gone hot with Punk because they're at least trying to with Bryan (Although I feel like that will be some lame 4 on 4 or 5 on 5 tag rather than Bryan/Omega)
> 
> They're treating Punk like a midcarder. Even Malakai Black is feuding with a bigger star than Punk is.


This is where Cornette has a valid complaint. 

I love Danielson, he is one of my 5 favorite all time. 

But Punk is the bigger star in 2021. Danielson was in RoH with Omega and the Bucks, and in PWG.

Punk doesn't have that relationship with the elite.

It is probably as simple as this:

Punk was a Tony Khan hire
Danielson was an Elite hire and we know Adam Cole was.

I think with the programs they got out in, you really see who is in charge of the booking around there


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

These constant threads obsessing over every inch of Punk's body are already tiresome, and he's only been around 3 weeks.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Go back to your fucking Impact section.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

He's been a dud so far. There's no edge to his character, he's looking rough physically, and now he's headed for a feud with a midcard stable.

This isn't looking like the game-changing signing we thought it was.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL @TheDraw also has a picture of the nobody who beat Punk in UFC as avatar


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wait.
When did CM Punk come back?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Am I the only that thinks he looks awfully like john hamm these days


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, I haven’t seen any of his recent run because I don’t have cable anymore.

I was always a fan, but I will say…. Between the pic of him with the missing molar and the pics of his sunken cheeks, he does look like a smoker now


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Jbardo37 said:


> He’s been here 3 weeks and he’s been fine, has it been Punk at his best? No, but hes been good on the mic and in the ring so far, he’s getting great responses from the crowd too.
> 
> Hes come in to work with the younger guys at the moment but I’m sure with more time he will be in the main event picture.
> 
> Nothing wrong with his look either so not even going to get into that.





Garty said:


> Looks no worse or better than this guy after 9 years...


 Bro are you crazy?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Freelancer said:


> He literally just got back into wrestling after 7 years. God, these WWE Kool Aid drinkers don't stop.


Not sure if you noticed but Draw is Impact's #1 fan, I don't even think he likes WWE. Maybe not every bit of criticism is coming from fans of the top dog. Crying, pissing, and moaning, is a something usually coming from AEW fans.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> Not sure if you noticed but Draw is Impact's #1 fan, I don't even think he likes WWE. Maybe not every bit of criticism is coming from fans of the top dog. Crying, pissing, and moaning, is a something usually coming from AEW fans.


Appreciate you mentioning that brotha because me as a WWE fan at this point feels gross.

AEW is mediocre. WWE is brown bag level of embarrassment.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

You’re right. He is far too skinny now. Especially when you compare his size to how he was in WWE where he was far more polished and looked like a star. 

That’s the problem in trying to use Punk to gain new viewers. People who stopped watching but liked Punk will notice that immediately. It’s the same with Jericho who looks fat and got roasted on Twitter by the NBA crowd. 

Look at how Bryan presented himself when he debuted. He looked like a million bucks. His hair style looked clean, well deserved. His new theme made him look like a new Bryan. Punk needs to work on his look again and he needs to move away from the happy to be there character.


----------



## MickeyMenthol (Jun 12, 2021)

I agree to an extent. I can't get over how old and emaciated he looks. I was never a Punk guy but you can't deny that he is as over as ever. It'll be interesting to see how long this will last.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

The problem that is cm punk lol


----------



## Coolcalmcollected (May 30, 2018)

That's actually the first shirtless pic I've seen of him since his UFC situation cause I didn't catch the PPV but he actually looked like he was in more leaner defined shape during his UFC fights I don't know what happened during the time in between then and now.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

His physique literally looks more or less exactly the same. He's got a shorter beard than he used to with more grey in it, and his face has a lost a bit of it's youthful puffiness. That's about it.


















I'm not a huge fan of the long tights, but I think they were made worse by being a boring black. Makes them look more generic. Bring back the trunks or add some more colour to the tights.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

As a HUGE ass Cm Punk mark.. I really don't enjoy this version of him, I'm actually kinda sad to see him like this.




Garty said:


> Looks no worse or better than this guy after 9 years...


Edge is like 6'3, he can look like that.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

All that from one match? Chill we knew he wouldn't be at his best in his first match. He still did quite well for someone out 7 yrs from wrestling.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

He's always looked like a crack addict... you guys have short memories.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

TheDraw said:


> Bro are you crazy?


Just some anecdotal evidence but when he came back my girlfriend said he looked like dogshit compared to what he used to look like. Not so much for Punk. Dude looks kind of like he's always looked -- kind of fucking rough, just 7 years older.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> Not sure if you noticed but Draw is Impact's #1 fan, I don't even think he likes WWE. Maybe not every bit of criticism is coming from fans of the top dog. Crying, pissing, and moaning, is a something usually coming from AEW fans.


Most AEW fans seem to be happy to be happy about their promotion.

It ain't pissing and moaning to call a spade a spade, or to call WWE shit. But hey, guess what we're not the ones starting fight threads in the WWE section, it's generally you guys cannibalizing yourselves with constant negativity. 

Keep it up! Looks good on ya.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Most AEW fans seem to be happy to be happy about their promotion.
> 
> It ain't pissing and moaning to call a spade a spade, or to call WWE shit. But hey, guess what we're not the ones starting fight threads in the WWE section, it's generally you guys cannibalizing yourselves with constant negativity.
> 
> Keep it up! Looks good on ya.


Yeah, Trumpers were really happy with his term in office too. Funny how delusional people can be happy like that huh.

Dude, AEW fans chased a bunch of people out of their section on this forum, and got a bunch more banned because they're sensitive bitches. No, it's cause we're in reality when it comes to the product and don't feel like we need to constantly praise every shit thing that happens. When RAW has been fucking awful, we've said it. When SD has been the best wrestling on TV for the last 6 months, we'll say it. AEW has been unwatchable for large portions of time because of dogshit like Jurassic Twats, Dork Order, and having gymnasts instead of wrestlers, and instead of saying "actually yeah, that was shit" it's, "omg that show was the best thing I've ever seen it was even better than Attitude Era WWE bro". It's easy to be happy when you do nothing but blow smoke up your own ass and deny all bad things about AEW.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Most AEW fans seem to be happy to be happy about their promotion.
> 
> It ain't pissing and moaning to call a spade a spade, or to call WWE shit. But hey, guess what we're not the ones starting fight threads in the WWE section, it's generally you guys cannibalizing yourselves with constant negativity.
> 
> Keep it up! Looks good on ya.


You can't be serious!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah, Trumpers were really happy with his term in office too. Funny how delusional people can be happy like that huh.
> 
> Dude, AEW fans chased a bunch of people out of their section on this forum, and got a bunch more banned because they're sensitive bitches. No, it's cause we're in reality when it comes to the product and don't feel like we need to constantly praise every shit thing that happens. When RAW has been fucking awful, we've said it. When SD has been the best wrestling on TV for the last 6 months, we'll say it. AEW has been unwatchable for large portions of time because of dogshit like Jurassic Twats, Dork Order, and having gymnasts instead of wrestlers, and instead of saying "actually yeah, that was shit" it's, "omg that show was the best thing I've ever seen it was even better than Attitude Era WWE bro". It's easy to be happy when you do nothing but blow smoke up your own ass and deny all bad things about AEW.


lol comparing AEW fans to Trump supporters is fucking laughable. 

One of them has real life consequences for your country and the planet and hundreds of millions of people.

The other is a wrestling show. 

Excuuuuuse me if people actually like the wrestling show that AEW puts out. It ain't blowing smoke if you actually really enjoy what you're watching. I think Taxi Driver is a better movie than Casablanca. Does that make me delusional?

Get bent.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Upstart474 said:


> You can't be serious!


Yep.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> lol comparing AEW fans to Trump supporters is fucking laughable.
> 
> One of them has real life consequences for your country and the planet and hundreds of millions of people.
> 
> ...


The levels of delusion are pretty similar so that's where the comparison is. If you're unable to use analogies without being completely literal about it then I don't know what to tell you.

There's a difference between saying hey I think this week of AEW was good, the week before was pretty bad. Than saying hey every single week AEW is the best show on tv without fail, even those weeks where it has awful matches, lots of botches, and dead promos, that was still amazing! Woah, the whole show was Marko Stunt taking a really long shit in the middle of the ring, hey that wasn't the perfect AEW show, but it was still pretty good!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> The levels of delusion are pretty similar so that's where the comparison is. If you're unable to use analogies without being completely literal about it then I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> There's a difference between saying hey I think this week of AEW was good, the week before was pretty bad. Than saying hey every single week AEW is the best show on tv without fail, even those weeks where it has awful matches, lots of botches, and dead promos, that was still amazing! Woah, the whole show was Marko Stunt taking a really long shit in the middle of the ring, hey that wasn't the perfect AEW show, but it was still pretty good!


If you aren't able to make analogies without them being shit, I don't know what to tell you. 

"Woah, the whole show was Marko Stunt taking a really long shit in the middle of the ring, hey that wasn't the perfect AEW show, but it was still pretty good!"

Whoa where is that episode, gotta see that one for sure!


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Most AEW fans seem to be happy to be happy about their promotion.
> 
> It ain't pissing and moaning to call a spade a spade, or to call WWE shit. But hey, guess what we're not the ones starting fight threads in the WWE section, it's generally you guys cannibalizing yourselves with constant negativity.
> 
> Keep it up! Looks good on ya.


You must don't come here in the forum often, some of AEW cry, cry, and cry about the WWE product but think AEW is the best wrestling promotion known to humanity. When someone says something slightly negative about AEW product, those are the same ones who come and attack the poster or WWE even when the argument is not about WWE. They are the ones who are ultra sensitive.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> If you aren't able to make analogies without them being shit, I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> "Woah, the whole show was Marko Stunt taking a really long shit in the middle of the ring, hey that wasn't the perfect AEW show, but it was still pretty good!"
> 
> Whoa where is that episode, gotta see that one for sure!


You're saying it's shit because YOU can't not speak literally, like what?

You unironically sound like an AEW fan right there 👀


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> You're saying it's shit because YOU can't not speak literally, like what?
> 
> You unironically sound like an AEW fan right there 👀


Sorry what? Can't understand your gibberish.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Sorry what? Can't understand your gibberish.


Oh, you must be from Quebec


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> Oh, you must be from Quebec


Nah just think you make shitty analogies and are talking nonsense lol 

Talk about getting hung up on literalism 

Stay negative bro, like I said -- looks good on ya.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Seth's not wrong to be honest. AEW fans do tend to see things just one way and that being that the show was amazing and the best thing ever and if anyone says otherwise they are a hater.

I've certainly been a victim of that.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> The levels of delusion are pretty similar so that's where the comparison is. If you're unable to use analogies without being completely literal about it then I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> There's a difference between saying hey I think this week of AEW was good, the week before was pretty bad. Than saying hey every single week AEW is the best show on tv without fail, even those weeks where it has awful matches, lots of botches, and dead promos, that was still amazing! Woah, the whole show was Marko Stunt taking a really long shit in the middle of the ring, hey that wasn't the perfect AEW show, but it was still pretty good!


Not sure where your getting that from, but I certainly don’t get that impression on this forum, have you ever thought that maybe just maybe AEW is putting on pretty good tv and most people are really just enjoying it? It’s like the crap wwe tv has made people bitter so they have to rain down on AEW fans parade or something.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Jbardo37 said:


> Not sure where your getting that from, but I certainly don’t get that impression on this forum, have you ever thought that maybe just maybe AEW is putting on pretty good tv and most people are really just enjoying it? It’s like the crap wwe tv has made people bitter so they have to rain down on AEW fans parade or something.


I'd argue the opposite that many AEW fans are just WWE haters who overly praise AEW to get little jabs in at WWE just like Punk is doing with his constant praise of AEW. Many AEW fans came from watching WWE when they didn't like it, and that made them bitter. They should have just stopped watching when they hated it, but they didn't, they would watch it then come online to moan about how much they hated it, and be bitter as hell. But now they have AEW they can use that to constantly try and bash WWE over the head because they're angry they watched WWE when at times it was rubbish.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> I'd argue the opposite that many AEW fans are just WWE haters who overly praise AEW to get little jabs in at WWE just like Punk is doing with his constant praise of AEW. Many AEW fans came from watching WWE when they didn't like it, and that made them bitter. They should have just stopped watching when they hated it, but they didn't, they would watch it then come online to moan about how much they hated it, and be bitter as hell. But now they have AEW they can use that to constantly try and bash WWE over the head because they're angry they watched WWE when at times it was rubbish.


Not doubting there’s some fans out there like that, but in my time reading this forum I have seen the same people come on this section of the board who do nothing but be negative towards AEW and it’s fans, it’s always the same people too, they come across as very bitter and sad.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Jbardo37 said:


> Not doubting there’s some fans out there like that, but in my time reading this forum I have seen the same people come on this section of the board who do nothing but be negative towards AEW and it’s fans, it’s always the same people too, they come across as very bitter and sad.


You've been here for 21 days. We've had to deal with these AEW fans for years, people recently are just getting more tired of them and starting to call them out. There's only so many times you can read these dipshits say things like current AEW is better than Attitude Era WWE.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I have been a member for 21 days but I have been reading this message board on and off for years and was even a member about 10 years ago.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I wouldn't put it so harshly, but taking age into account, this is why it's important to build the likes of Adam Page as legit (make him champ) whilst using the likes of Bryan and Punk to draw new eyes to the product. You can do both I would think


But even with Adam Page there are major issues. He can't draw, looks like something from the 1980s, plays a tough red neck but is about 5'6'' and 150lb...the character doesn't work. And his in ring work is barely average.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Revisiting this post two months later I see not much has changed.

What are they going to do with him? He just doesn't have it anymore in the ring or on the mic. Turning him heel won't all of the sudden fix the problem because he doesn't look believable.

For a guy so young in wrestling terms he wrestles like some returning veteran from the 80's. I swear Steamboat at like 70 years old looked just as good as Punk does right now when he made his in ring return and WrestleMania.

Punk and Jericho look like complete shells of themselves. I really don't think Punk would be able to get away with this had he joined the WWE.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Apparently the answer was... stick him in meaningless matches with mid card guys until everyone that tuned in for his debut becomes completely disinterested in your television program.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't worry! THE Bobby Fish was the first guy to almost kick out of the GTS in the opening match on free TV after almost 8 years. I'm sure that'll lead to a big money drawing feud on PPV in 2 weeks.

But seriously it's been two months already? Goodwill goes a long way.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Can we put matches aside for a second and consider that maybe the problem is he's just not interesting


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Fuck me. This thread was created two months ago. Punk's been here for at least two months already and has done jack shit. People actually defend this atrocious booking, too.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Punk is overrated and clearly can't move the needle.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If they decided the way to go was to cut the occasional promo and wrestle at big attraction events the same people complaining he's being over exposed would moan that they're not utilising him efficiently to improve weekly raitings or giving him match practice so he can put on a stellar performance again.

AEW have shown a propensity to prefer long term storytelling over a moment so let's give it a year and then evaluate how his return has gone after that.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The irony in people bumping 2 month old CM Punk threads to bash him. 😭
Then they make fun of uncle Dave for saying Punk was the most influential in 2021. 😬


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone who thought he was coming back after a 7 year absence to win the top title and main event is just clueless. Think logically please. He’s in his 40s and has been away a long time. Even if he never gets to the main event he will still be a draw. He’s putting on solid matches against good wrestlers. Between that and Cult of Personality that’s enough for me.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

MEMS said:


> Anyone who thought he was coming back after a 7 year absence to win the top title and main event is just clueless. Think logically please. He’s in his 40s and has been away a long time. Even if he never gets to the main event he will still be a draw. He’s putting on solid matches against good wrestlers. Between that and Cult of Personality that’s enough for me.


His drawing power seems to be shrinking though. Ratings have already started to go down on Dynamite and Rampage. I'm not saying the guy should be fighting for the world title off the bat but he's yet to have an actual feud. All he's done for the most part is have middle card matches with job guys. He doesn't feel special anymore. A guy like Punk should be in marquee feuds not featured every single week wrestling nobodies. He no longer feels special and the ratings show that.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I was so excited for CM Punk but this isn't the guy who left WWE all pissed off years ago. Which I mean, that's a good thing for his mental health. Character wise though it's not what we all remember and it's not what we're getting. His look and ability has gone down and he's basically just extremely vanilla right now. We'll see

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

It looks like he will have a short feud with Eddie Kingston that is probably going to end up with Punk's victory at the next PPV (which y'know it kinda makes me sad that Eddie loses all his feuds).
I think the feud will lead to plant seeds to Punk's heel turn tho. Their first promo reminded me when Kingston feuded with Cesaro back in Chikara, which was their home promotion at the time, which was basically Kingston refusing to respect Cesaro, who was the top babyface at the time, by saying, I paraphrase it, "that he knows that Claudio (cesaro's name at the time) was a snake". It culminated into Cesaro turning heel at the end of the year and starting this big heel faction that would be cornerstone of the promotion for like 2 years.
the whole "I Know You" that Kingston did reminded me of that and coupled with the whole hypocrisy angle from Bobby Fish will continue to imply the heel turn that will come sometime down the line. Probably after he loses his first big match


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

MEMS said:


> Anyone who thought he was coming back after a 7 year absence to win the top title and main event is just clueless. Think logically please. He’s in his 40s and has been away a long time. Even if he never gets to the main event he will still be a draw. He’s putting on solid matches against good wrestlers. Between that and Cult of Personality that’s enough for me.


Okay, then let's compare him with Edge. Edge came back from a career ending injury after almost 10 years in his late 40s. Not to mention he's almost in the best shape of his life. He immediately entered a feud with top star Randy Orton and they had probably the best feud of that year where each brought the best out of each other. Yes their WM match sucked but the Backlash match was a classic. Then he moved onto wrestling the top star of WWE in Roman Reigns and main evented WrestleMania. After that he moved onto Seth Rollins, another top star, and had another banger feud and more classic matches.

You don't need the belt to make a great, important feud obviously.

CM Punk is doing the equivalent of wrestling Kaz Hayashi on WCW Worldwide. Kaz was a great wrestler by the way but that's besides the point. He's been back for two months and barely has a feud going into their PPV. If TNA or WCW did something like this we'd still be getting tired YouTube videos of people dissecting how bad the booking was, making the same boring points ad nauseum. If WWE booked him like this Titan Towers may have burned down.

I've been a Punk fan since I was a kid but this run has been underwhelming and disappointing so far. I haven't even watched his last couple of matches cause I just don't care about him wrestling some schmucks.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

I for the life of me can not understand why they're having Punk waste what limited time he has left in the ring with literal nobodies or have him out every week like some kind of circus act..


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Thomazbr said:


> It looks like he will have a short feud with Eddie Kingston that is probably going to end up with Punk's victory at the next PPV (which y'know it kinda makes me sad that Eddie loses all his feuds).
> I think the feud will lead to plant seeds to Punk's heel turn tho. Their first promo reminded me when Kingston feuded with Cesaro back in Chikara, which was their home promotion at the time, which was basically Kingston refusing to respect Cesaro, who was the top babyface at the time, by saying, I paraphrase it, "that he knows that Claudio (cesaro's name at the time) was a snake". It culminated into Cesaro turning heel at the end of the year and starting this big heel faction that would be cornerstone of the promotion for like 2 years.
> the whole "I Know You" that Kingston did reminded me of that and coupled with the whole hypocrisy angle from Bobby Fish will continue to imply the heel turn that will come sometime down the line. Probably after he loses his first big match


My gut is that Eddie is actually going to win this one. It would fit with the theme of Punk going closer and closer to defeat, give Punk a kick in the ass to break out of his happy to be here character, and give Eddie the big PPV win he needs.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Matthew Castillo said:


> My gut is that Eddie is actually going to win this one. It would fit with the theme of Punk going closer and closer to defeat, give Punk a kick in the ass to break out of his happy to be here character, and give Eddie the big PPV win he needs.


I would love it, but I feel like Eddie for a while is going to be the jobber to the stars.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Thomazbr said:


> I would love it, but I feel like Eddie for a while is going to be the jobber to the stars.


I admit I might be reading into this too much, but I think the story with Punk right now is that he doesn't have elehat it takes to be a big star. That his increasing struggles with each match is that he's lost a step. The fact that Eddie, who is a jobber to the stars will be used to highlight that. Punks next arc will be him pushing himself to be a top guy.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

NathanMayberry said:


> I for the life of me can not understand why they're having Punk waste what limited time he has left in the ring with literal nobodies or have him out every week like some kind of circus act..
> 
> View attachment 111098


Well, his segments are still the ones that draw the most. Viewership usually peaks when he is on and his segments on YouTube get the most views too.

TK milking that cow for sure. 
That Punk and Bryan reunion is gonna be epic, I really hope they don't screw that up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Matthew Castillo said:


> I admit I might be reading into this too much, but I think the story with Punk right now is that he doesn't have elehat it takes to be a big star. That his increasing struggles with each match is that he's lost a step. The fact that Eddie, who is a jobber to the stars will be used to highlight that. Punks next arc will be him pushing himself to be a top guy.


Yea. He is struggling to climb the ranks. This puts over the roster as tough and competitive, even in the mid-card. It also serves as the catalyst for him to turn heel on the fans that have been cheering him.


----------

